# Feeding pigs dog food



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Would it bother you to eat a pig that was fed primarily commercial dog food?

Pete


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes. All my hogs are vegetarians, except for the occasional worm or grub, and I prefer grass fed pork.

Also, who knows what crap the Chinese have put into the dog food?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

This question comes up a lot. I wouldn't. There's the meat issue, the fact that some dog foods have pork products in them, the melamine toxic feed issue and then the issue that the dog food is not properly formulated for pigs. Lastly, you are what what you eat eats... Commercial dog food isn't something I want to eat.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Dog food varies widely in ingredients and quality. I doubt if anyone is going to be feeding the best kind of dog foods that are about $40/50lb. bag, since pig feed is much cheaper than that. So that basically leaves the Ol' Roy category, and the answer is no. For the reasons stated above, and also, did you know that traces of sodium pentobarbitol have shown up in dog food?  Know where that comes from?

Rendering companies often pick up the dead remains of euthanized dogs and cats from lots of animal shelters. That's where. Still want to eat that?


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

What if I had an endless supply of good quality dog food (the $40 per bag kind, except for free) and had been feeding it to my three growers as fill in food for the last couple months. I have two pigs pushing 200lbs and one at about 150lbs. Do I need to switch their food, and will it do any good?

Pete


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I fed my pigs the expired dog and cat food from my work but it wasnt even close to the majority of the feed. I also wouldnt feed this in the last few weeks before slaughter.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

been there, done that, worked out well!! 30+ years.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm considering a bit of dog food to add to the menu for the pigs. What I feed my dogs has no BHA, no BHT, no ethoxyquin, no soy, no corn, no wheat, no ingredients from overseas. The company has never had a recall. $18/40 pounds. Beef and lamb based. No pork. Sold in feed stores in just a few states.

The kibble is beak size and fed to my poultry, mixed with food grade diatomaceous earth (DE). I also feed hay and excess eggs and that's it. They roam free on the property so pick up insects, lizards, weeds and desert plant life growing wild. Fertility and egg laying are high. The hens lay eggs all year around with no added light and lay great for years before they slow down. They hatch healthy babies all year around.

Soooo, I'm thinking that perhaps the pigs might also benefit.


----------

